# TREES 2 down couple hunderd to go



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea! Those are going to be wonderful.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! 

A couple hundred trees? Just how big of a layout are you contemplating here? Now you gotta get some G scale lumberjacks - 
and just to make it look like they've been busy, maybe some tree stumps...


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

look at my other post ther are stumps around but the railway run threw a stand they do not have logging right to


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a thought. How are you going to keep those needles from falling off when they dry out? I have similar issues on my layout so I have to be very careful what I bang around when I'm working or running.

Dave


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

dull clear coat


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be quite a fire danger.


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 05/11/2009 7:15 PM
Could be quite a fire danger.
can't be any worse then the 4' high mountains made of Styrofoam


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Small eastern red cedars come up in my yard like weeds, I have often thought cutting them off and using then on the layout. Even outdoors when a branch dies off on a cedar it seems to hold together pretty well and lasts for several years.


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

got bizy the last 2 days 





































From Peter Bunce, as moderator I have re-sized the photos to 640 pixels or so wide.


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

thx not sure how to do that


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Scooby, about preserving the foliage; glycerin doesn't work on woody material, but how about trying PEG 1000? Woodworkers use it to stabilize green wood. It is a form of polyethylene glycol. Just a thought... 
SandyR


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

cool thx i will see about that


----------

